# My SECOND SW Tank



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Well... you SW guys were right 

After I lost number of corals( heat and my lovely(?) Shrimp goby/pistol pair)..

We really feel like we need a bigger tank!! I REALLY wanted to convert my 90G to SW tank but it just costs too much foe me to do it.. So after searching for a bigger AIO tank, 
I got a really nice RSM 130 from the canreef/BCA member!!

Here are pictures of my current tank and my RSM 130!



















I have not decided if I want to keep shrimp goby and pistol shrimp.. they are so active and cute though.

We really hope that we can keep some plate corals, brain, and clam(small) in our new tank...

Stay tuned!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Nice*

Nice choice RSM 130 has it all, Talk to TimT who has Sea Care aquarium products @ 604 795 9101 about clams, with the cost of them you want to make sure your tank is ready for one. Cheers & Good luck with the new project.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice choice. I had a Biocube 29g, good for a starter tank anyways.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Laurie and Chris!

I picked up 15lbs of LR from canreef member yesterday.

I thought that upgrading SW tank wouldn't be that difficult but boy! Was I so wrong!!

It took me 4hrs to complete it (stayed up till 2AM!!)



















I took the sand out of biocube and put it in the tank.










It took me 30 mins to decide the rockscape. What do you think??










Current tank shot










I also installed Jebao WP10.. wow! That small thing is so powerful!! It took several adjustment to get it right.. it created sand storm until I adjusted it.

2 future upgrade that I really want to do.
Skimmer and LED


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd wait a long while before trying a clam I still have not got the courage to try one out


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip dino!! yeah.. I won't put that until tank is matured and I get more experience yet I really want to try oneday!! 

itch to add some livestock in the tank.. All of sudden, my clowns and gobys look so small in the tank..


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

These are the hitchhikers when I got live rocks



















I think the first one is RBTA and the other one is birdnest or pocci.

It's pretty cool. I also got few starfishes(could not get it out of rock). Hopefully, they are not the nasty pest

Fishwise, we added a flame angel!! Very nice fish.. I may add a longnose hawkfish as the last fish added in this tank.

Oh gosh! Setting/building up SW tank is so fun!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That's awesome! Look good!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are some updates on the tank



























I had aiptasia outbreak and the peppermint shrimp took care of it! 

I lost a flame angel and replaced it with pygmy angel.. I love it!! 

My girls enjoy putting their hands into the tank because cleaner shrimp and peppermint shrimp love to play on their hands.. ( I did not knoe peppermint shrimp does that as well).
It is pretty much fully stock fishwise..


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just make sure their hands are clean and well rinsed off with no soap before sticking their hands in the tank and to wash thoroughly afterwards so they don't get an problems & your tank doesn't get contaminated.

Anthony


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks Anthony! oh yeah! they know the rule lol.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looks great and yea your hich hikers are green poci and a rbta remember to test your levles with sps in the tank


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have kept that only because it came with the rock.  my pygmy yellowtail angel nips at it time to time so they are not growing. I don't know how fast RBTA grows but it seems to me that they grow slow.. We have a frag tank next to it... we unexpectly got the clam so we have been payingmore attention on frag tank


----------

